# Guide Dog As Example?



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

So many times when you read an article in the news or in a discussion of children using Service Dogs you see the example, "They would not forbid a child taking their Seeing Eye (Guide Dog) ..."

One major point not taken into consideration is that national (most) guide dog schools *do not train and give guide dogs to young children* so access issues are not even part of the issue.

*The Seeing Eye (Morristown, NJ):* 
"Applicant must be between the ages of 16 and 75, motivated and emotionally stable, capable of walking one to two miles a day, and able to receive and implement instruction."
Prospective students | Is a guide dog right for you | The Seeing Eye, Inc.


*Southeastern Guide Dogs:*
"Age: You must be at least 18 years old.** There is no upper age limit."
and
"**For children between the ages of 10 and 18, see information on our Canine Connections program."
Southeastern Guide Dogs - Eligibility, the Application Process, and Acceptance

"Good stewardship demands that we carefully place all of our dogs, so these career-changed dogs are hand-picked for other valuable areas of service. When we find a particularly gentle and loyal dog that must be career changed, we match it with a visually impaired child through our Canine Connections program.

Our Canine Connections program builds a bridge between the child of today and the independent guide dog handler of tomorrow. Visually impaired children gain confidence as they learn how to care for the dog's needs: feeding, grooming, walking, and playing. The children gain a faithful companion, as well as a sense of ownership, responsibility and maturity. And when the day comes for them to train with a guide dog, they'll experience a smooth transition to freedom and independence."
Southeastern Guide Dogs - Canine Connections


*Guide Dogs for the Blind (GDB):*
"Q: How old do you have to be to train with a Guide Dog?
A: Because it takes a level of maturity, discipline and commitment to work with a Guide Dog, the majority of our students are 16 and older. There is no upper age limit for people who have the health and stamina to work with a Guide Dog."
Guide Dogs for the Blind: Frequently Asked Questions (FAQ)


*Guide Dogs of America:*
"Applicants should be at least 18 years old, but there is no upper age limit."
Guide Dogs of America – Student Application Process


*Fidelco:*
"Orientation and mobility training-We require our applicants to have “O&M” training before being considered for a Fidelco guide dog. This includes using a white cane, learning street crossings in your community and the
like. O&M training can be obtained at a local agency for the blind."
http://www.fidelco.org/index.html


*Leader Dogs for the Blind:*
"Leader Dog recipients must be at least 16 years old, ..."
Leader Dogs for the Blind: About Us: Frequently Asked Questions


*Pilot Dogs:*
"Pilot Dogs, Inc. does ask our prospective students to be a minimum of a junior in high school. The applicant needs to be legally blind and physically capable of caring for and receive benefit from a guide dog."
https://sites.google.com/site/pilotdogs/faq#TOC-Does-Pilot-Dogs-Inc.-have-an-age-li


*Guide Dogs of Texas:*
"Each applicant needs to have had training using a long cane and be sufficiently mobile to work effectively with a dog."
</title> <title>Guide Dogs Texas San Antonio TX Eye Seeing Blind Leader
and
"... the criteria of being legally blind, being a resident of Texas, being at least 17 years of age, knowing and walking routes independently, and crossing streets without sighted assistance."
How To Apply For a Guide Dog


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Great post. 

I think the topic of service dogs can be difficult for many people. Dogs and kids go great together as most kids love animals. Dogs to help the disabled is a wonderful thing. Its so sad to see a kid who should be able to just BE a kid struggling with a disability. From the outside, looks great! I know I used to think service dogs were wonderful for kids. I remember seeing clips and such or reading articles about service dogs for kids back when I was a teen. And I thought it was wonderful. Now that I know much more I have a completely different opinion. 

Guide dog schools are the oldest schools. And at this time, the only ones that do not have an issue with pumping out under trained dogs for money. While every joe schmo thinks all he needs to do is train a dog to do tricks and sell it as a mobility assistance dog, guide work is incredibly difficult and requires experienced trainers! Too many service dog organizations need to take a look at what works, and has been working for a long time. Put the clients and the dogs first, not the money. (and that stands for non profit organizations as well, because no profit organizations still pay employees etc)


----------

